# How to check coco slab grow



## kailijs (May 12, 2016)

How often and how many slabs i must check for EC and PH levels in my growroom?

If use 1:1.5 extraction method (http://www.canna-uk.com/measuring_coco) and i have 50m2 with 200 slabs it can take some time to check at least 50 slabs to know what happening in grow medium. 

Maybe is some more methods how to check PH - EC level in slab ? 

If i take sample from water who drained from libra bak it will show me correct EC and Ph amounts ???

Thank you for helping and smoking


----------

